# Long Covid Cure?



## presta (11 Apr 2022)

Hong Kong uni is claiming they have a stool test that will both predict and detect long covid, and a pro-biotic that will both cure and prevent it. Good news if it comes to something. Makes me wonder if the same approach may work for other forms of chronic fatigue.
https://www.med.cuhk.edu.hk/press-r...diction-diagnosis-and-treatment-of-long-covid


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Apr 2022)

Hong Kong.
China.
Where did this all start?
Who denies any responsibility?
And now they claim a wonder cure.
Shouldn't this be in NACA?

*MOD NOTE:*
Please see 2 posts down.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (11 Apr 2022)

This is nothing more than an indication that there may be something here which merits researching. Wait for the results of the peer-reviewed clinical trials — perhaps in five or six years' time, perhaps more — to know whether this might be a treatment, let alone a cure, for long covid.


----------



## Joffey (11 Apr 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Shouldn't this be in NACA?



Original post - no

Your post - quite possibly


----------



## bonzobanana (11 Apr 2022)

I've had long covid after going 4 times in hospital for covid and been on oxygen 3 times. Since then I've gradually improved and feel like I'm finally getting over it. It left me in a very inflammatory state for many months. So I would say time is the cure for long covid. Maybe exercise will help as it will push the body a bit away from an inflammatory state if it knows you need high levels of energy. My main issue is lung damage caused by my own immune system. Last September I was tested and given a rating of 64% of expected lung capacity but I feel I've moved on considerably and if I was predicting it would say I'm not 80-90% of normal lung capacity but can't get a follow up test at the moment because the NHS has many more critical patients to deal with and I'm certainly not going to push for it when other people have life threatening illnesses that need treatment.


----------

